# what can help improve sperm Morphology??



## bird24

SA has to be done again as the Morphology was only 12%

Can anyone give any tips on what we can do to help this?



Thanks
:hug:


----------



## NeyNey

Just basic lifestyle changes can make a difference. Have your DH start taking a multi vitamin, or zinc if he prefers. Also make sure he wears loose fitting underwear. Also dont take too hot of a shower, just make it warm. All these things make a difference


----------



## bird24

Thanks NeyNey

I'm going to buy him some wellmann vits today as thats what the doc told me to get him, he has been having hot baths so that will have to stop :) he doesnt smoke or drink though so he's pretty healthy!
I think it might have been mainly to do with the doctor saying he didnt need to keep the sample warm and the hospital said he should have and it needs to be with them within an hour but the doc told him within 3 hours so fingers crossed thats why it wasnt that great

Thanks :hugs: x


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey bird

Reckon your GP is to blame for definite - they recommend the bloke putting it in the waistband of his boxers and taking it to hospital in under an hour or if you take it, in your bra, same time frame. That could definitely have affected it as they would have been dying off chick.

Wellmans is definitely a good move - DH was recommended to take multi vits, vit c 1000mg, he takes Maca to see if tha helps too. Ney Ney is right with the baths, heat kills off the little swimmers too so showers are good.

When is the re-test?xx


----------



## bird24

He can do the re test soon but we are gonna wait until my AF shows this month so that we can make the most of the :sperm: during the month just in case
They have asked him to wait 5 days with no :sex: this time and as we are daily :sex: thats gonna be hard enough :rofl:
I'm hoping it will be fine and i'm sure it will be, he has a 4 and half year old so he's not worried :)

they tell you to wrap the cup in cotton wool and tin foil now :) 

Thanks xx


----------



## vickie83

Folic acid is good to improve morphology too (for him, I'm assuming you're already taking it!)


----------

